# Accessing USA Passenger Cars



## Chuck Rheutan (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to access the interior of my USA Trains extruded aluminum Streamline Passenger Cars. Can anyone direct me to a discussion on this? I also need to replace the lights in the observation car, due to a lighting stike.
Thanks for any help.
Chuck Rheutan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked on all my cars BUT the obs car, I gave up even after calling Ro, sorry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Observation car:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...isassembly* 


Probably the most difficult one to work on .

If you find any errors in my site on this one, or suggestions let me know... I have it still apart, since I am retrofitting LEDs.

Regards, Greg


----------



## planenut (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Greg
did you take any photos of your cars when you took them apart

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, but hopefully my text description helps. 

It's really basically getting the end of the car off like the rest of them, and then finding and understanding the wiring and the extra hidden screw at the rounded end. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chuck Rheutan (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg,
I read your description of dis-assembly for the observation car, and I have done the same proceedure. I stopped when the interior and exterior floors did not move. I'm a little afraid to pull and rock and "force" the hot glue to break away, but I will try it. After removing the vestibule, I found a wire had been fried and burned in half from the lightening strike. After soldering the wire back together, the interior lights worked again, so I'm not as much in need of taking the whole thing apart. I still would like add some more people.
Thanks for the reply!
Chuck Rheutan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use needle nose pliers jammed into the hot glue "blobs" then twist and pull, often pulls the whole piece out. 

The floors can be tight when sliding into the extrusion. 

Glad you found the break... lightning huh? wow! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that's bad when the master of the web goes to such detail on all items but failed to take pics of the disassemble of the USAT cars.







don't want to hear it about not taking photos on how tos any more.








Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Busted! 

I was fighting the dang thing and it was inside, lighting was not great. Was just happy to get it apart without damaging it or throwing it out the window. 

Greg


----------



## planenut (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone takien a vista dome apart and if so how does the vista part come off.I had just taken my dinner apart and what a pita,had to tap it apart with a block of wood and a rubber mallet.this is a pita if this has to be done with all my pass cars,and I mean many of them to add more people to 
jon


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well seems to me I was asked for some phots of a loco that was very difficult to disassemble No excuses







. Got ya. Later RJD


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The domes come apart the same way. Remove the ends and "gently slide the floor out" HAHA!

I have taken apart a diner, dome, RPO, sleepers, and observation. Some floors do indeed actually slide out but the rest need to be forcefully hamered out. I advise taking the lighting strip out before attempting to remove the floor. Also, reassymbly may require the rubber mallet technique. Pictures of the dome are below.

Also, can we see some pictures of the lightning strike?

[url="


----------



## planenut (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks mike for the reply and photos.I also see to disconnect the trucks from the body when you remove the floor


thanks
jon


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

have bandages with you, I cut my hand on each car. 
I was hoping Greg, the master , would have had photos on how to work on the obs, I gave up also and left the broken lights as they are.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, remove the trucks as well.









The observation is EASY to take apart, HARD to put back together! Trying to get the screw lined up is a bear! I don't think I took any pictures because I was too involved in figuring out how to get it back together. These cars are fun to work with after you get used to taking them apart: (The final detailing was not completed at the time of the picture below.)

[url="


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael 
very nice


----------

